# Ben again - Very pink area on lower lip



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ben has this and I have no idea how to help you. I'll be interested in any responses you get.

Is it possible to take Ben for a vet examination?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I could take him in, but on examining it closer I'm now pretty certain it's just a pigmentation issue. On chatting about it with my better half, she too acknowledged that it's been there for ages but the pink area has simply got larger over the years.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

our arnie had the same thing also dirextly under his fang and my guess was it was pigmentation issue also was there for yers


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting, many thanks for the feedback.

Claire's friend - sorry, no picture possible right now as the camera isn't good enough (close-ups are lousy!).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau had one too. The vet said it was a pigment issue. Not saying for sure that is what Ben has but just letting you know.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks very much.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sage is discolored in that area too (well his is more left sided). As long as it's not swollen or tender, it should be nothing to worry about.


----------

